# My opinion on Qi in Taijiquan, and education on 6 harmonies



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 12, 2019)

How to understand qi in taijiquan, an introduction, and 6 harmonies.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 12, 2019)

Nice video

Good thing to discuss. there are an awful lot of folks out there that train "Internal Chinese martial arts" that know nothing about the 6 external harmonies. And it is easy to notice, just by watching their form

For the record, in China, Shen is "Mind" I have a post on here somewhere that explains that better as well as the misconception may have about Shen

And my favorite explanation of Qi (energy) comes from the TCM people I know from China.

Strong Qi you're healthy
Weak Qi your sick
No Qi your dead

Another good saying to know Yi, Qi Li. Which you did cover. Thought controls energy, energy controls muscle

Story about breathing; My shifu use to say the same exact thing about breathing, when asked, that his Shifu (my shigong - Tung Ying Chieh) use to say. When asked about breathing the response was.is "Yes you should"


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 12, 2019)

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 12, 2019)

Should have a knee and back pain video up before 8/26, aling with 2 gongli videos


----------



## mograph (Aug 13, 2019)

An older senior student of my Master (from Hong Kong) refers to _shen_ as "spirit," but in the sense of the _result_ of good qi and yi.

By that, he meant that if your mind and body are functioning well, you will be *spirited*, energetic, happy, enthusiastic, vigorous, alert.


----------

